# What eats green slime algae?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I had very bad green algae a month ago with my old tank setup. 
Since then I have completely changed my substrate to fluorite and gave my whole tank and everything else a deep cleaning with a blade scraper and steamed the rocks I had in my tank. 
Only thing I did not change was the water, only about 75% of it got changed. 
Now I have added many plants about 3 weeks ago and now I have the green algae growing all over everything again... It grows more each day. 
I got to Oto cats and they don't do a noticeable difference. 
What else will eat green slime algae or what can I do to get rid of the slime algae?????
My MT-snails aren't doing SH** either...
I also have spot of this algae on the substrate in random place about a inch or so in diameter..

Don't let the image fool you, the Oto did not eat the part you think it might have.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Is that a Badis sp. in the 1st pic?

Okay now to the algae.
If you're not running CO2/ferts and you have the 65w of light that your sig says you have on that tank...that's too much light IMO. I had two Normal Output 15w fluorescents over my 29 gal and that was too much. I had continuous algae problems even with a fairly heavily planted tank. Youve even got WATERSPRITE in there for god's sake!!! That plant is a nutrient sponge. I dropped my lighting down to one 15w light and put black foamcore sandwich board on three sides because it was getting a small amount of sunlight.

Two weeks later and it looks like the algae wasn't ever there. all I did was scrape the glass so that it looked good at the time and limited the light. If you can, try that and float a bunch of watersprite. It loves the light and will grow faster and soak up more nutrients that way (<<<note that I also did this). When the watersprite overgrows the top of the tank (that's when not if!) just throw away however much you don't want or give it away or whatever.

It worked great for me. From my experience, a "cleanup crew" will only go so far and mostly just increase your viewing pleasure. Unless you have a really really large cleaning crew like a shrimp only tank, then the cleaning you see will not be substantial or even (have you seen those snail-tracks in an algae covered piece of glass?!?!).


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going to start dosing my tank today. 
I thought I was not suppose to have nutrients in the water so the algae can not grow, that's why I have the plants I do is to suck up all the nutrients and leave none for the algae.

If I drop my lighting , some of my plants might not do to well. I think since I have my tank 1 foot away from the window that might be some of the problem? Maybe I should block the sun from the side of the tank that it receive sunlight?

Yes that is a Badis fish


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Only thing I have seen eating that algae is nerite snails.
Those badis are nice


----------

